# Bow much is a Nikon F3 worth?



## JoshIcecannon (Jun 15, 2011)

My father has an F3 , and has expressed interest in selling it. How much is it worth? In USD wig Kit Lens (the one included with it at that time) Thanks! 
By the way, it will work, I just don't have the batteries.


----------



## JoshIcecannon (Jun 15, 2011)

I meant 'how much' sorry about that.


----------



## jeroen (Jun 15, 2011)

Check eBay


----------



## ann (Jun 15, 2011)

or KEH.com


----------



## diser (Jun 16, 2011)

Not much
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/collectors-corner/146818-pricing-collectible-cameras.html


----------

